# Yamaha f20 high RPM @ start?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I know on most new motors the start rpm is temperature controlled.
Once the engine reaches operating temperature the rpm's drop.
That's the reason the shop manual procedure for setting idle rpm
reads "after engine has reached normal operating temperature..."
So if the engine is very cold it will take longer for it to warm up.
And the rpm's remain higher for a longer amount of time.

Here's a link to an online parts diagram page:

http://parts.yamaha-motor.com/?ls=outboard


----------



## forever_right (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, I had a suspicion that was the cause, but I makes me feel better to hear it from someone else.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, my last yamaha 50 did the same thing.
I got in the habit of starting the motor,
then putting things away, checking tackle and
grabbing a snack or drink before going anywhere.
When the rpms kicked down, that was when I'd bump into gear.


----------

